# Doxepin users- seeking advice



## humanistguy (Jul 30, 2003)

Has any current or former users had luck with doxepin treating their IBS symptoms of diarrhea and/or pain? Any significant side effects worth mentioning? Thanks for any information you may have.Kind regards,Shannon


----------

